# Some great examples on how our sex drives differ.



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

So I read this from an article on WebMD that explained why men have much higher sex drives than women using these examples:

*- The sale of Playboy has always crushed the sales of Playgirl to the point that particular magazine was closed down.

- You never see or hear of women soliciting a prostitute; and it's either a man trying to solicit a female prostitute or a gay man trying to solicit a male prostitute, but in both cases it's always a MAN who is trying to buy sex.

- You never see a MALE strip club or hear of many MALE strippers, because it is a profession that is mainly occupied by - WOMEN who are trying to lure in the guys(and on occasion the gals too).

- And lastly a hotel reported that about 90% of all the dirty movies rented in their rooms were occupied by.......MEN.*


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Just reading here and talking to friends IRL I really don't think there is much of a difference between men/women's drives. Maybe men like to think they are the higher drive.

Women don't need to pay for sex generally, we just go out and find it, pretty much anywhere if that is what we really want. Don't think those examples from the article say much at all.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

I think those examples are more about how men are more visually oriented and less discriminating over who they will have sex with, rather than HD. That's one reason why some women have a hard time understanding why men like to watch women (porn, strippers, etc). 

BTW, helping to support your point though, I read once that the vast majority of people who bought Playgirl were actually gay men.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Holland said:


> Just reading here and talking to friends IRL I really don't think there is much of a difference between men/women's drives. Maybe men like to think they are the higher drive.
> 
> Women don't need to pay for sex generally, we just go out and find it, pretty much anywhere if that is what we really want. Don't think those examples from the article say much at all.


this.:iagree:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Playgirl's readership is largely Gay men


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I prefer Penthouse.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

too softcore for me


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Playgirl's readership is largely Gay men


That's because women are not all that interested in seeing naked men(in shape or not)because it's not a high priority for them, and that's because the laundry - the kids - the bills - and shopping for shoes all come way before any "sexy time". Buuuuut with men - we will try and get a peek anywhere or anytime because we are naturally more horny throughout the day and overall.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Cee Paul said:


> That's because women are not all that interested in seeing naked men(in shape or not)because it's not a high priority for them, and that's because the laundry - the kids - the bills - and shopping for shoes all come way before any "sexy time". Buuuuut with men - we will try and get a peek anywhere or anytime because we are naturally more horny throughout the day and overall.



no it's because men generally prefer visual stimulation


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

that's a broad brush you're holding Ceepaul


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Playgirl's readership is largely Gay men


Again, it's because women are not all that interested in seeing the male body naked like we are with the women.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

Women don't have to seek out sex. We are constantly sought after. That means men have a more predatory instinct than women do. Any woman who is HD doesn't NEED porn...she just needs to let her guard down a bit and she will have a surplus of partners.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> Women don't have to seek out sex. We are constantly sought after. That means men have a more predatory instinct than women do. Any woman who is HD doesn't NEED porn...she just needs to let her guard down a bit and she will have a surplus of partners.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you think that has anything to do with why a wife might stop boinking her husband when there aren't clear reasons otherwise?


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

okeydokie said:


> Do you think that has anything to do with why a wife might stop boinking her husband when there aren't clear reasons otherwise?


It depends on the woman I guess. If she still desires sexual attention, and is having those desires met elsewhere.....that would be a huge problem, but I think it would be a rather obvious one.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Cee Paul...that list is not very relevant. Women have for centuries been outcast if they showed their true desires, and that alone caused women to be unsure of their own desires.

That is no longer the case, but it will take a little while for the world to readjust.

Within the next decade, we will see that as many women as men watch porn. Because the young generations have no such double standard toward women. Young girls will be searching for and finding porn as often as young boys do....these numbers are already rising and rising and rising. It won't be long.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> *Women have for centuries been outcast if they showed their true desires, and that alone caused women to be unsure of their own desires.*


This is so true I had to quote it and bold it.Well said,FW.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

And the sooner these incorrect stereotypes like those portrayed in the OP are torn down, the sooner we will have more healthy sexual relationships.

Drive, desire etc is not a gender thing it is an individual thing. Lots of men are LD, lots of women are HD.

I agree with FW, we will see the real picture soon, it is already happening. In some ways I think it suits men to portray themselves as the more sexual gender.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Cee Paul said:


> Again, it's because women are not all that interested in seeing the male body naked like we are with the women.


I'm not in that category. I think a nude male body is beautiful to look at. 

And it goes beyond magazines. Movies are not allowed to show frontal male nudity. But they are allowed to show women. Male strippers have different rules than female strippers. 

Men control most of the media, big business. They don't want their women looking at nude males.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Well i believe men and women are becoming more and more alike sexually as time goes by...

Since they let us women put on shoes and leave our kitchens we have released our true sexual goddess or demons depending on the woman. Bad move guys!

A good example is the huge increase in women having affairs (mostly work place affairs) in the past 30 years. We are becoming more and more like the men all the time. 

Also going by the number of pictures that are circulated on FB of shirtless sweaty hunks.. a couple of of my female friends add words like " nom nom nom" to these pics. I doubt they are salivating over the guys IQ or his pay packet.

More likely they'd like to lick his chest or... something...I don't know about these things... i'm happily married


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

"Male strippers have different rules than female strippers."

Where I live, these rules are in favor of male strippers/female customers....because you can TOUCH male strippers, but you cannot touch female strippers.


----------



## DaddyLongShanks (Nov 6, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Well i believe men and women are becoming more and more alike sexually as time goes by...
> 
> Since they let us women put on shoes and leave our kitchens we have released our true sexual goddess or demons depending on the woman. Bad move guys!
> 
> ...


Yeah,

But is doing all the things men used to do necessarily a good thing? Cheating on a good situation at home?

It wasn't good when men did it even if they could get away with it, what makes it good when women do it?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

DaddyLongShanks said:


> Yeah,
> 
> But is doing all the things men used to do necessarily a good thing? Cheating on a good situation at home?
> 
> It wasn't good when men did it even if they could get away with it, what makes it good when women do it?


No, of course it's not good... I never said it was good. I'm a faithful wife who expects the same in return. 

Women in the workplace has simply meant that women have the same opportunities as the men that is all.... we also have the opportunities to develop work related stress disorders and cardiac issues to match the men (estrogen protecting us to some degree from heart issues until menopause). 

None of this is good.

But neither is sticking to old myths about men and womens sexual lives/wants/desires.

Personally I love to look at a hunky mans body (especially my own mans)... but would never have bought a Playgirl magazine. Why would i need to?? I just go to my home or the gym or the beach...beautiful bodies galore!


----------



## DaddyLongShanks (Nov 6, 2012)

waiwera said:


> No, of course it's not good... I never said it was good. I'm a faithful wife who expects the same in return.
> 
> Women in the workplace has simply meant that women have the same opportunities as the men that is all.... we also have the opportunities to develop work related stress disorders and cardiac issues to match the men (estrogen protecting us to some degree from heart issues until menopause).
> 
> ...


Your own "old man"s body is good enough that it provides you a lot of pleasure to look at.

That's a nice side benefit.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> Women don't have to seek out sex. We are constantly sought after. That means men have a more predatory instinct than women do. Any woman who is HD doesn't NEED porn...she just needs to let her guard down a bit and she will have a surplus of partners.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



So just being a female makes you automatically "sought after"? Because I'll admit I am average looking at best but there are many many women I come across here and there every week, that I would not be interested in if they posed butt naked in front of me while I was both lonely and drunk.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> So just being a female makes you automatically "sought after"? Because I'll admit I am average looking at best but there are many many women I come across here and there every week, that I would not be interested in if they posed butt naked in front of me while I was both lonely and drunk.


By your estimate you're average at best.Someone else might think otherwise.Same goes for those women that couldn't tempt you even if they were nude and you were lonely and drunk. someone else is almost guaranteed to have a different view of her and she will get sex if she wants it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

It is just the way it is, women can go out and find someone to have sex with any old day. It isn't a difficult thing to do if that is what someone chooses to do.
Why pay for it? The soliciting a prostitute eg is a mute point.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

CeePaul EVERY woman is bangable to *someone*. Just being female DOES make getting sex an easy thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I had an old high school boyfriend tell me once (about 15 years post graduation) that I was "still so f*ckable". 

To which I was not impressed and answered "I know".

And he said "how can you be so arrogant?"

And I said "um...well because it isn't a big deal that you think I'm f*ckable, quite a few men do".

He said "well, aren't you at least flattered by it?"

I'm like "uh....no....it just means I am female."


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> CeePaul EVERY woman is bangable to *someone*. Just being female DOES make getting sex an easy thing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not saying that someone ugly can't go out and find someone else ugly to do it with, but if that ugly person wants to find someone good looking to carry out their mission with then........good luck.


----------

